# Kann ich etwas tun ????



## Vera44 (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo!

Die Dicke die wir aus einem Teich bekommen haben wird immer dicker und will nicht ablaichen.
Meine Jungs sind anscheinend nicht an ihr interessiert. Was kann ich tun? Sie muß doch ablaichen so dick wie sie ist.


----------



## jolantha (22. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Vera, 
meine " Dicke " will schon das 2 te Jahr nicht. 
Ich hab mal irgendwann gehört, daß die sogar ihren Laich innerlich wieder abbauen bzw. zurückbilden
können.
Ob das stimmt, weiß ich aber nicht , vielleicht hat ja irgendjemand ne Ahnung und sagt uns das ! :?


----------



## Joerg (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hi Vera,

du kannst das Ablaichen fördern, in dem du gute Bedingungen für den Nachwuchs herstellst.
Viel Nahrung für die Nachkommen ist in Unterwasserpflanzen oder Schwebealgen.
Die UVC abschalten und richtig viel Grünzeug zufügen.

Auch die Temperatur und Wasserwerte sind wichtig. Ein großer WW kann schon mal was auslösen.

Sorge dafür, dass sich die Dame wohlfühlt und aktuell keine Migräne hat. 
Die Jungs merken das dann schon!


----------



## guenter (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hallo Vera,

mein TA hatte mal gesagt das Tannenäste (grüne) helfen würde.

Kannst ja mal versuchen.


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hallo Vera.

Wenn deine Jungs noch nicht im richtigen Alter sind, dann werden sie nicht reagieren. Die Jungs sind nach meiner Meinung bzw. meinem Wissenstand erst ab dem 3.Jahr auch in der Lage es zu schaffen. Der Laich kann sich zurück bilden, jedoch solltest du das im Auge behalten, damit es keine Laichverhärtung gibt. Wenn sich gar nix tut, würde ich mal bei TA nachfragen, ob er das Laich entfernen kann. Das machen die jap. Züchter stets so und überlassen so nix dem Zufall. Dabei werden die Weibchen betäubt und dann streichen sie den Laich raus.

Wenn es zur Laichverhärtung kommt, geht das nur operativ zu entfernen.


----------



## Vera44 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hallo Rico!

Noch hat sich nichts getan. Die Jungs, jedenfalls 3 davon sind alt genug. Und Max ist ja schon Papa auf dem 2. Bild oben links, der Nachwuchs ( einer davon ) Minimax  unten rechts unter "Werner", schwimmt schon 2 Jahre in meinem Teich.Daran kann es also nicht liegen. Vielleicht muss das Mädel sich erst mal bei uns und den Jungs einleben. Am Sonntag ist sie erst 3 Wochen bei uns. Oder - die Jungs haben Angst vor ihr weil sie so groß und dick ist 
Ich werd sie im Auge behalten, mal sehen was passiert.

Übrigens, hat es mit dem __ Moos geklappt????


----------



## Zacky (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hallo Vera.

Auch wenn es OT ist, aber bislang ist leider nix zu sehen. Wir haben es mit und ohne Joghurt probiert, alles fein durchgemixt und sauber eingearbeitet. Ein paar andere größere Stücke haben wir direkt an den Uferrand gelegt, aber die sind in der anfänglichen Hitze (trotz Sonnenschutz) vertrocknet.  Ich lasse sie aber liegen, falls feine Wurzel nach unten ausgetrieben sind. Sobald sich was tut, melde ich mich. 

Ich setze meine ganze Hoffnung in die eingearbeitete Masse. :beten


----------



## Vera44 (28. Juni 2013)

*AW: Kann ich etwas tun ????*

Hi Rico!

Dann drück ich mal ganz fest die Daumen, wenns nicht klappt kommst Du einfach mal auf Besuch und nimmst Dir ne neue Portion __ Moos mit. Ich helf Dir auch beim sammeln.


----------

